# Does anyone else just.... Never miss people?



## OutsideYourWorld

So this goes for relationships as well as any other human connection. I never find myself missing someone. Thinking about people on and off yes, but I always find it awkward when people I am pretty close to when i'm more or less around them tells me they miss me. I'm quite truthful back and just explain how I don't miss people. I think one thing I really love about traveling is that i'm always alone. Figuratively and literally. Just this little dirty ghost driftin' on through.

Makes any relationshippy sort of things with women hard, though. I can enjoy being around someone, and look forward to it, but when i'm away from them i'm so perfectly content that not seeing them for long periods of time is perfectly fine. 

To be fair, I do miss animals.

Curious how you other travelers and miscreants are like with this.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro

Good god I am the complete opposite in a lot of ways. My life is like some kind of weird Mexican soap opera. It feels as if the evasion of loneliness is my sole purpose many days, and this feeling manifests in spicy histrionics and masculine wiling. My heart consumes me and I'm looking for nearly any excuse to pour myself out and absolutely devote myself to someone, and whomever I think this could be walks with me when I travel, I carry them with me. This is as true of friends as it is for lovers.


----------



## Bedheadred

I love being alone, and I've traveled alone before and it was great. But that was two years ago.. and now I really am fearful of being alone. I have two amazing road dogs but I'm always scared of them leaving me to go do their own thing and that I'll be alone again. I don't want to be in a relationship so this makes it hard for someone to want to travel with me because most of my male friends eventually end up wanting to be more than just friends, and I don't usually get along with women. Sigh. This is something I've been struggling with a lot lately, and I don't know what to do. I have to remind myself that I'm traveling for myself, and at the end of the day I'm all I have. It's okay to be alone.


----------



## awkwardshelby

I'm the same way. I am very content being on my own and never really feel the need to reach out to people to meet up with them again. 

But when it comes to people who have died in any sort of way, I can't help but miss them. Maybe because living people I know I have the opportunity to run into them again, but the dead I don't. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Beegod Santana

I've spent enough time in the woods by myself to know that the hermit life ain't for me. Being alone for long periods of time makes me crave human interaction, being surrounded by people constantly makes me fantasize about the forest. As a result I tend to stay on the edges of civilization. Hitting town once a week seems to be the perfect amount for me.


----------



## OutsideYourWorld

Beegod Santana said:


> I've spent enough time in the woods by myself to know that the hermit life ain't for me. Being alone for long periods of time makes me crave human interaction, being surrounded by people constantly makes me fantasize about the forest. As a result I tend to stay on the edges of civilization. Hitting town once a week seems to be the perfect amount for me.



I think i'm similar. I don't want to be COMPLETELY alone. I like knowing I have access to civilization, but I want to be on the fringe of it. But I rarely need to be around people.


----------



## Shwillam

Beegod Santana said:


> I've spent enough time in the woods by myself to know that the hermit life ain't for me. Being alone for long periods of time makes me crave human interaction, being surrounded by people constantly makes me fantasize about the forest. As a result I tend to stay on the edges of civilization. Hitting town once a week seems to be the perfect amount for me.





OutsideYourWorld said:


> I think i'm similar. I don't want to be COMPLETELY alone. I like knowing I have access to civilization, but I want to be on the fringe of it. But I rarely need to be around people.



I'm extremely similar as well. I like to be on the fringes, but unless it's an established community like Black Bear I can't really venture into the woods on my own. I have to have companions. Changing ones too. I tend to get exhausted of the same crowd everyday[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tude

I really liked finally living alone - did it for years and enjoyed but things are different nowadays with boyfriend - however I must add that I kept in contact with my friends - and new friends (travelers) and old friends. While I liked being on my own for a lot - I still kept in touch with friends.


----------



## AAAutin

As a lonely teenager who just wanted to feel loved/accepted, I picked up some really bad codependent habits that lasted well into my adulthood. As a result of this, I grew to find any kind of socializing downright _exhausting_—what, with the constant (self-imposed) imperative to serve/entertain. Therefore, I withdrew more and more. And so, upon embarking on this solitary lifestyle, I found ghosting everyone in my life not only to be easy but a _relief_.



OutsideYourWorld said:


> I can enjoy being around someone, and look forward to it, but when i'm away from them i'm so perfectly content that not seeing them for long periods of time is perfectly fine.



Word. I dig people, but I'm always most comfortable alone.


----------



## PatchTwist

On one hand, I look forward to seeing people I care about, especially Rennies and such. They are my folk and I want to know how everyone is fairing. Of those people, only a very small hand full I actually spend real time with when I see them, and even then I tend keep to the outskirts so-to-speak. But I cherish every moment. 
On the other hand, I am an introvert who has lived alone for six years and has always had bad social anxiety. Though I sometimes want interaction, on a whole I prefer to be alone but within reach. It is much more peaceful for me to not have any obligation to others and I also can't fuck up socially. At the end of the day, people drain and exhaust me. 
As for missing people, oddly enough, I don't really miss individuals very much. I miss environments and the feelings of familiarity and bonds. 
That's my two cents, anyway.


----------



## THE REAL SCAVENGER

for me it comes and goes. i think i miss living in the woods more than i miss most people. 
after i met so many people, i stopped missing a lot of people i used to be around


----------



## kokomojoe

It's weird lately I feel like everyone I'm around just gives off this passive aggressive attitude towards me for no reason. Like I'm not super rude to them or anything, it's just like everyone's patience is wearing thin. It doesn't matter if I'm at work or at the bar or anywhere, people are just annoying to be around as of lately. There's times where I crave some social interaction but then when I'm around people I'm just like, wow this fucking sucks. Haven't been travelling as of lately but that's the one thing i miss the most, just having brief interaction with lots of different people, not being around them long enough to get annoyed by shit they do.


----------



## spectacular

now that i'm living with my family (mother dad brother) again i LOVE being alone. my family drives me insane. insane. insane. insane. 4 is the loneliest number did you not know? but when i'm traveling i like being alone most of the time and then being in crowds when loneliness strikes. i keep up contacts with a few people who i meet up with again and again. i found the best solution to my loneliness while on the road was smoking weed in alleyways and having conversations with all the voices in my head. didn't work so well when it came to eating regularly though.


----------



## Rob Nothing

its all relative. sometimes i miss someone, even after we are no longer on good terms.

if ive learned anything in my years on the street, its to stfu and judge no one until its necessary to.


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci

I really like being around people and creating friendships. But I don't like actually spending extensive periods of time with them. I can deal with a good road dog/squat mate for a few months, but I need to go my own way after a while. Hopefully on good terms. I'm not worried about when I'll see anyone again, because we'll probably see each other eventually anyways. I never have tearful or drawn out goodbyes. It's usually a hug and saying "See you down the road sometime". And I like it that way.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

I tire of most anyone within a feww days or less. I never miss people either its more along the lines of maybe familiarity or that ease of being able to somewhat hole up. I'm not often lonely anymore. Anxiety I get if I start drinking again but that's it. I am most happy, sober and fully happy when on the move with my dog or spending my days at my land just living on foot collecting wood and water and close to the earth. Family usually talks talks talks and its so redundant. Me I can keep most things to myself and am fine with my feats or living without bragging or blowing off about it all the time.


----------



## Jone

I miss people and think about them everyday. My mind is just that way. Quite obsessive. I think I'm not like other people. I have long drawn out connections and like to stay in touch. One of the relationships i value most, is a girl i spent a month with, and we talk on the phone, a lot. I like when i meet someone and we stay in touch, i have pen pals, and friends who I just text. I have people i don't stay in touch with, for different reasons. Mostly if you don't suck, and want to, ill be your friend for years. That being said, obviously there are people i cut out of my life, and people who stop talking to me. That's nice, and i do figure people i should be with, i just run into on the street. I used to like to be alone and instill do, i need aloneness now and then, but i like spending time with friends now, more than i did before. I think we need other people to survive, on different levels, and so...hence relationships. I really value my friends they make it easier to survive. I really like to hold on to ideas and things. Im just that way.


----------



## Grubblin

Missing people? It depends on what you define as people. I've have had the unbelievable pleasure of meeting people on the road that I know that I could not have met in 'real life', bc they don't exist in real life. The people I'm speaking of have a lust for living that most can't imagine and take with them a strength of character, of personal fuckitness, that society is no where near prepared to deal with. Do I miss these people? Absolutely! Would I like to keep in touch? Again, yes! Is it possible? Not so much.

How do you reminisce about a camp fire shared at twelve thousand feet asl? How do you recapture that moment in time? Talking about your deepest thoughts of life. You might try but to do so but that is to look backwards, to a moment gone forever. A moment best remembered fondly but awkwardly shared in the now. I choose to live for the now as well as they do. That past is a memory, never to be relived. The future is unwritten, yet to be lived. Would I like to get back together with these people and live another moment? Of course but I know that another moment with them is unlikely to come. They are as strong in life and love as I am and I know that wherever they are, they are making the best of that situation and meeting as many extraordinary new people as I am, for that is why I choose to live the way I do - perhaps the way you choose to live as well.

Then there are the real life tribe. A tribe I was once a part of and now I can't understand why. This tribe goes mindlessly to a sixty hour work week that they hate, to buy the things on the TV commercials that promise will make them happy. If they can only work hard enough to make the money to afford the 300k mortgage, the new car every 5 years, the designer clothes, the trendy furniture. All they ever do is bitch bc they work so hard and have so little in their opinion bc enough is never enough. They think that by being the best cog in the machine that the life they've always dreamt of will be there's - they are nothing if not completely miserable when that life eludes them. They are also, unfortunately for the world, 99.9% of the population. The boring, the mundane, the common place. The people with strong opinions based on limited life experiences. It sounds like I'm being an asshole about these people, maybe I am. Asshole or not, I don't hate these people, I don't believe myself as 'above' these people. They're just people, just like everyone is a person first, then whatever type of person they happen to be second. So I don't dislike them, I don't judge them - if anything I feel badly for them bc I know what this beautiful life can offer if they would only open themselves to it - the experiences life has to offer are boundless in the extreme. If the question is do I miss this kind of person? The answer is absolutely not, since this type of person represents an overwhelming majority, I'm sure I'll meet one just like him or her with the next person that I meet and I'm sure I'll be just as bored. 

So I rambled bc that's what I do. I swear I think my brain somehow moves into my fingertips when I write and that's not always a good thing. Good thing or bad, these are the people I miss and the majority that I don't.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

I love solitude. I love reading dusty little novels from used bookshops by the porch light of a clandestine gas station. I love feeling my soul open up on a lonesome hike through the woods. And, when it comes to writing, I NEED to be alone and in silence to do it properly. Of course, because I am a woman, I have dealt with countless, inappropriate scoldings about how I need to be supervised throughout my entire life because the whole world is out to get me so I'm not allowed to have adventures and blahblahblah... But that's a whole different enchilada that I won't get into right now.
On the other hand, I miss people dearly. When I love people, I really take them into me. I can feel when they aren't around me, and I wonder if they feel the same.
It creates a certain friction in my life that is especially relevant right now. I am dating an ex-rubber tramp who drives big rigs for a living. I love him to death, but being in a cramped little truck cabin 365 days a year is just not going to make me happy. He knows that. I know that.
I have to go off and do my own thing sometimes, because a life of hanging out at endless Love's and greasy truck terminals is not fulfilling to me... And I love the freedom of being alone... But I always miss him so much when he's not around. 
Balance is one of life's greatest arts.


----------



## justanotherperson

I have a weird tendency to miss new people that i just met or formed a bond with since it is all still new and exciting. I also likely will never see these individuals again. Often with these new and interesting people you are seeing them in rose-colored light and would quickly be disenchanted if you stuck around longer. However, when it comes to family and old friends i do not miss them since the relationship is stable and has a foundation. I do not need to see them so long as i know there out there and i can see them again. Especially when i am in big cities i feel lonely, hence i prefer rural areas. With city loneliness it is a desire for connection to any humans whatsoever not just people i already know. Since i grew up on a farm and am an animal lover, i really miss all the animals but my dog especially since if i could i would take him along. I cannot take him since he smells absolutely horrid and is not good around strangers so it would be pretty difficult to hitch with him.


----------



## deleted user

I miss the road dogs I like. 

I don't much miss anyone else, only enjoy the memory of them.

I miss people I don't know yet more than anything, though. seemingly addicted to meeting new people and then dismissing them when I've realized they're not compatible as I'd like.


----------



## Popsicle

moonwalker said:


> I miss the road dogs I like.
> 
> I don't much miss anyone else, only enjoy the memory of them.
> 
> I miss people I don't know yet more than anything, though. seemingly addicted to meeting new people and then dismissing them when I've realized they're not compatible as I'd like.




Lmao dont they call that a sociopath?


----------



## deleted user

Popsicle said:


> Lmao dont they call that a sociopath?


probably. I'm probably sociopathic.

oh well. what can you do?


----------



## Popsicle

moonwalker said:


> probably. I'm probably sociopathic.
> 
> oh well. what can you do?



My favorite line to to the Oakley wearing law man , with five clips , two cuffs , 3 reloads for ( the shock the monkey gun).


----------



## paiche

I function best alone but I let it go too long usually and then I crave friends around. I have social anxiety issues so that makes me want to generally just stay away from people. I do miss people though. All the people I've played with or loved or found myself in wild places with, I miss all of them.


----------



## apathyfaction

I'm antisocial. I look for people, but I'm not terribly broken up if I don't find them. I like the quiet, and people are too loud. Not in a measurable way - I'm not talking about actual volume. People are just noise. A quiet buzz looking to be drowned out in idle conversation or awkward silence.

I'd rather be with one or two people whose tone matches mine.

That said, I do miss those people. It's rare, finding someone you can stand to be around and who doesn't mind my brand of sullen. But people move in different directions and you can't always stand shoulder to shoulder.


----------



## scoutwilding

I love and need my solitude. Every time I feel like I ought to get out there amongst the humans I end up an anxious mess. Yesterday I went into my nearby (used to be cool) city & was so overwhelmed. People I know don't understand that not every queer person wants to live in a city! I'm a country mouse, a rural queer punk lol. I'm pretty sure I'm a "Highly Sensitive Person". I am my best self and function on a better level when alone. I have one person in my life I miss if we are apart for a length of time, but people in general, Noooooo


----------



## Katbearfoot

I feel exactly the same as the OP. Except, I’ve noticed that I will miss people when I am unhappy or not quite feeling right. There is a direct correspondence between how sad I feel and how much I miss loved ones. If I am happy and doing my own thing, I don’t miss anyone (love them, look forward to seeing them, but do not miss them).. and when I had cats, I felt like a jerk because I started missing the cat before I missed any humans. Not sure what that’s about.. but I know I am not a jerk. My relationships are valuable and meaningful and I love people. Not missing people doesn’t mean that you don’t love and value them, it just means that you are an independent person who is happy doing their own thing. If I miss people, it usually means that I am unhappy within myself at that moment, but I still treat that “missing people” feeling as valid. For me, I know I’m at my best when I love and appreciate others, but am happy doing my own free-spirited thing. Accepting and valuing the present moment, whatever that may be, is a good thing. Missing people is just a form of wanting things to be different.


----------



## Severina Serciova

I miss the feelings some people made me feel, which is often confused with missing those individuals, for example whenever i feel lonely i get these intense dreams where i'm making out with someone i'd rather not remember while awake, nothing bad with that i guess, it's just a motivation to find someone who makes you feel whole again

If you really don't miss anyone you must be lucky to have many things or people constantly passing through your life that you can keep your mind on, although that's just a wild guess


----------



## Django

It's fucking great to be alone. Be this transparent figure, moving around space. Knowing that none of the people who just saw me on the road, or the gas station or whatever gives a damn shit about what I do.
Some people find strength in human relations. I fucking hate when friends/family text and as if I'm cold, or why am I doing this, or when I'll be back. 
It's so fucking good to not compromise for nobody, to allow myself to be lost, not having anyone to complain when it's freezing or when it's fucking 44c out there. Just me. 
The only thing I miss is affection, mostly female affection (basically sex, but not the kind that you pay for) but even sometimes a loving hug from a good friend.
When these feelings step in I remind myself of highschool and how much I hated everything about it.

Being alone is the most noble and desirable thing a man could ask. Nothing but short-term encounters that last a maximum of a few days, usually few hours.
I always liked my private spot, but it got really strong g and intense when a very good friend of mine died, and she died from a fucking aneurysm in a brain vessel. 18 yrold, never smoked or had alcohol, sitting in her house, had an headache, and 10 min later she died. Just like that. So I figured I better never ever put myself in a position when someone else can make me feel so awful and defeated. So no kids, obviously, and no close relations ever since, always keep distance between you and your friends/family, so if something happens, it won't crush you. I had it once and it's enough.

Sometimes, it's also nice to find mind-like people or communities such as this, but yet again, this is all bullshit.

Get killed or die trying to✌️


----------



## Candice

Bedheadred said:


> I love being alone, and I've traveled alone before and it was great. But that was two years ago.. and now I really am fearful of being alone. I have two amazing road dogs but I'm always scared of them leaving me to go do their own thing and that I'll be alone again. I don't want to be in a relationship so this makes it hard for someone to want to travel with me because most of my male friends eventually end up wanting to be more than just friends, and I don't usually get along with women. Sigh. This is something I've been struggling with a lot lately, and I don't know what to do. I have to remind myself that I'm traveling for myself, and at the end of the day I'm all I have. It's okay to be alone.


I have always been the same way girls always were to dramatic and got on my nerves but I have met some in my path that are awesome so your soul can be connected to certain ppl you just maybe haven’t found the right soul chic yet I am weird but I believe our souls are connected to certain souls and those are the ppl we are supposed to connect with


----------



## Candice

AAAutin said:


> As a lonely teenager who just wanted to feel loved/accepted, I picked up some really bad codependent habits that lasted well into my adulthood. As a result of this, I grew to find any kind of socializing downright _exhausting_—what, with the constant (self-imposed) imperative to serve/entertain. Therefore, I withdrew more and more. And so, upon embarking on this solitary lifestyle, I found ghosting everyone in my life not only to be easy but a _relief_.
> 
> 
> 
> Word. I dig people, but I'm always most comfortable alone.


I found out that I felt that way and researched found out I am an empath they attract narcissistic ppl and i constantly see 1111 and it’s crazy I feel ppl emotions I like being around ppl but have to have a time of salitude and meditate it’s weird sounding but it’s true


----------



## AlfaKitty

I prefer people I have never met, they never disappoint me.


----------

